# Ports für Edonkey



## Masterblaster (27. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe immer eine geringe ID, weil irgendwie bei mir der 4662 Port nicht freigeschaltet ist (das finde ich über so eine Test Seite heraus).
Ich wähle mich an meinem PC A über Raspoet ein, (auf dem PC A läuft auch Edonkey!) habe aber die Internetverbindung auf dem PC A für andere PCs  (B, C) in diesem Netzwerk freigegeben, was aber nicht als Problem sein sollte.
Wie kann ich den unter Windows 2000 die Ports freischalten?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. Dezember 2002)

Falsches Forum.

Netzwerke


----------

